# Christmas in Arizona



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Plans are becoming more and more finalized for moving down to Arizona next fall. Some things I am really looking forward to, others not so much.

My father-in-law knows how much I love Utah and the outdoors so the day after Christmas he set up a Gambles Quail hunt around one of the popular reservoirs in the valley of the sun. It rained really hard on the 22nd but had been warm warm the rest of the week. Here is a shot of the in-laws back yard on Christmas day. 
62* :O||: 








At 7:00 am on the 26th we hooked up the old duck boat and headed North from Tempe. :mrgreen: 








Google earth showed a few low valleys going back away from the lake so we headed on a short boat ride over to them.








Ready to go!








We hiked up from the boat and started shedding layers quickly. Short sleeves at Christmas time!








There were quite a few rabbits. They are Dersert variety cottontails. Fast little buggers that were hard to hit but we got two.








Watched for lots of these... made walking hard.








The big ones were easy to avoid. :wink: 








We walked a long ways looking for birds. We ended up jumping a covey of about 20 birds towards the end of the canyon but they jumped early and the closest guy missed a shot. A good Pointer or Brittany would have been nice to have as the covey split and we never saw another bird. Defeated we walked back to the boat.









We drove on up lake to the next spot excited for another try. It had warmed to the low 50s by this point so we were hopeful that the birds would be a little more active. We made the push and about half way up, a covey flushed at about 30 yards to my right. I pulled up the gun but missed the saftey on the old mossberg I was borrowing. :| The birds were gone. We finished the drive to the top and saw no other birds so we turned around. On the way down we heard the soft call of the Gambles trying to relocate each other from across the draws. We listened and went in the direction of the most birds. As we got to were we had last heard them, 4 jumped a ways out. I fired twice and missed.  It was a long shot but doable. "Give me one more shot", I thought.

About 200 yards from the end of the cover a single bird got up and pumped hard into the wind. I stood him up with the first shot and finished him with the second. I marked where he fell and walked right to him. Upland bird hunters often describe the birds they chase as being handsome. This little guy fit the description. My first Gambles was truly a handsome bird.









































I'm looking forward to many more warm Fall Quail hunts in the future, hopefully behind a locked up bird dog quivering with excitement. Now lets get back to ice fishing. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Nor-tah, great report.

I remember the first time I hunted quail in Arizona, was out by Wickenburg in January, it snowed in Phoenix the day we drove down :shock: we started hunting in the snow the next morning and as soon as the sun came up it hit 70 degrees, I know what you mean by shedding clothes fast, and the snow left even faster.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that is NUTS!! I have seen some pics of snow at the Mesa Temple but it was a long time ago!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent pictures Nor-tah....looks like a nice time !!!

Snowed in Phoenix when I was there about 3 years ago....

The shots of the saguaro cactus, I love those cactus. Rumor has it they only been around for about 900 years...they sure have their own personality !!



bowgy said:


> Nice Nor-tah, great report.
> I remember the first time I hunted quail in Arizona, was out by Wickenburg in January


Funny you mention Wickenburg...I was digging up their history just yesterday. The Indians wars, the ranchers, miners and railroads....quite a history !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics Nor-tah, glad you got some Gambel's.

Use to work in Arizona from time to time and do a little bird hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. Looks like a nice time.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Wonderful post!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Wonderful post!


Thanks Zimmy!! Your grouse post inspired me to take the macro shot with the blurred background of the head.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I'm looking forward to many more warm Fall Quail hunts in the future, *hopefully behind a locked up bird dog* (_aka Brittany_) quivering with excitement. Now lets get back to ice fishing. :twisted: :wink:


Sounds like that wish may come true... :wink:


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time, keep it up. I noticed someone in a “Y” hat they must of lost a bet, that sucks. Must have been a serious bet to have to wear that thing.


----------

